# Bonnet Creek? December 2-9



## jpsmit (Oct 18, 2013)

I realize this is a long shot, but, anyone got Bonnet Creek that week? (Can also be December 1-8). For two people so any sized unit is fine. thanks for looking
JP


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 18, 2013)

Both Star Island (only the small 1bdr) and Cypress Palms (1 bdr deluxes) are available. NOT BC. Let me know --


----------

